# Would a Paramedic course/specific degree/other education give you a advantage in SF?



## Liyl8 (May 10, 2020)

Is there any specific degree/course that will give someone an advantage in the future?  

Would something like intelligence/emergency management/homeland security have real life value?
Would a pre hospital medicine/ paramedic programs or a degree with medicine as a emphasis of study etc. make someone better when it comes down to it or maybe make a course easier or is it worthless unless they would get some experience as well?
Other than medical what other routes can be beneficial?


----------



## LimaPanther (May 10, 2020)

When you go through selection you all are on the same footing. Concentrate on that first. Worry more about completing each phase before you get to MOS training.


----------

